# Mistletoe in Cairo



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey peeps,

My friend and I are organizing a Christmas thing and are in dire need of mistletoe . Do you know where I can get it? I've tried several florists, but they didn't have any...

Thx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have seen it in Alpha in years gone by.. and they also used to sell the plastic stuff, if they dont have the plastic try the Christmas shop on 26th July St Zamalek.


----------

